#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Project management in Saudi Arabia

## tarekdata

Dear Engineers



This post to talk about project management in saudi arabia, how do you evaluate it comparing with other GCC's countries?See More: Project management in Saudi Arabia

----------

